# 活着的资本



## Shimmer Dancer

大家好，我想问下”活着的资本“用英文怎么说呢？中文的”资本“是比喻义的，不是钱的意思，英文的capital有没有比喻义呢？living capital可不可以？
例句如下：
找到一个铁饭碗，你就有活着的资本了。


----------



## brofeelgood

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 找到一个铁饭碗，你就有活着的资本了。


看上去怪怪的。这是你自己想出来的吗?

"你就有过上好日子的资本了" 会否比较贴切?
- You'll have the means/prerequisite to live well.


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

是自己想的，谢谢你的建议。但是我想知道“活着的资本”怎么表达好呢？


----------



## SuperXW

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 找到一个铁饭碗，你就有活着的资本了。


我英文水平不行，不讨论英文，但讨论一下中文。
楼主写的这个例句我一点也不觉得怪。从语法和语言习惯上看都没有问题，意思也可以理解。
bro觉得怪，应该是对观点的疑问，这与词和句的用法无关。
有人会对“铁饭碗是活着的资本”这个观点感到陌生或奇怪，不过据我所知也有很多人是理解或认同的。刚看电视就有人说这类的话：“活这么大连份稳定的工作都没有，你还有脸活着？你有什么资格谈未来？”不管这观点如何、语境如何，有人说这类话我觉得正常，从语言角度说没问题。


----------



## Skatinginbc

「活著的資本」是什麼意思？  我的直覺是「過活的憑藉」(livelihood, a means of supporting one's existence 生活度日的憑藉), 特別是經濟憑藉 (financial means). 找到個飯碗(職業), 生活就有某種程度的憑藉了, 當強調是「鐵」(穩定)的, 後面的內容就得呼應 (譬如：生活就有保障了, 或Bro的「過上好日子」), 不能泛稱, 要不然, 會和「娶到一個環球小姐, 你就有老婆了」一樣突兀。沒娶到環球小姐就不算有老婆了？

SuperXW 彷彿說「活著的資本」指的是「活著的資格」.  找到鐵飯碗才有活的資格, 沒找到就該死。我的媽!  多少人該死？ 好個突兀的概念。

所以, Bro 說的對, 該句「看上去怪怪的」.


----------



## SuperXW

「娶到一個環球小姐, 你就有老婆了」从语法上、逻辑上也都没有问题，至于意思怪不怪，要看更多的上下文。
其实原句的“铁饭碗”远没有到“环球小姐”的程度，不过就相当于“娶到那个靓女，你就有老婆了。”在特定的情节下，这很自然啊！

我常觉得这论坛有人对个别词语的讨论“过度强调语境”或 “过度考虑适用性”了。
给我感觉就好像：
A：“猪”是什么意思？
B：给语境。
A：“他是猪。”
B：这句话怪怪的，“他”应该是个人，怎么是“猪”呢？
C：这一定是对他的侮辱！
D：这不一定是对他的侮辱，可能是猪的拟人化。
E：……
其实我觉得直接给出猪的定义，这个话题就完了。

我不太爽大家动不动因为一句话“不能普遍使用”而否定它，好像作者中文不好一样。那么多优秀文艺作品，恰恰是因为大量的语句都不普通，只适用于某个人、某个语境，才变得有看头、有艺术价值的。但如果从得奖作品中随便挑出几句放在这里讨论，恐怕又要被各种挑刺了。
词语不是孤立的，同样，句子也不是孤立的。引用一个句子只要能将词义定位就可以了，难道还要讨论这句话是对是错，是谁说的，有多少人认同，需要把整个故事讲一遍吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

單單「活著的資本」, 是什麼意思？
(1) 生活的資產本錢 (assets, 如 知識是活著的資本)
(2) 生存的資格或根本條件 (prerequisites, 如 自尊是活著的資本)
(3) 維生的憑藉 (means, 如 身體是活著的資本)
(4) 如有適當語境, 或許可以活用, 譬如模仿「活錢」(cf. 死錢)來指「當前尚可動用的資金」(disposable liquid capital).

Re: 詞義定位就行
原文「活著的資本」到底是什麼意思？「突兀」或「怪怪」的感覺, 恰恰反應詞義定位過程中的受挫不順。

Re: 論壇
我的立場：我以為本論壇的宗旨是要編寫字典, 我們討論的句子有可能會被採納為例句。一個句子在自然對話中或有上下文的情況下,  或許很順, 但若作為一個孤立的句子會讓人感到突兀, 模稜兩可, 或莫明其妙的話, 那麼我們必須指出來, 因為它不適合當例句。字典的例句最好是麻雀雖小, 五臟俱全, 既使孤立還有完整的概念。或許我的「字典」立場有誤, 應該用Dear Abby 的 advice column 之立場來看待這個論壇。


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

如果上面那个句子不好懂的话，这个句子呢：在世上有权有势，人这一辈子才有活着的资本。
我感觉这个句子比较适合*(2) 生存的資格或根本條件 (prerequisites, 如 自尊是活著的資本)，*不知道是不是这样呢？还请大家分享下看法。


----------



## coolfool

*capital*:
*n*. [with modifier] _figurative _a valuable resource of a particular kind
*Ex*: there is insufficient investment in human capital.

sometimes used figuratively
*Ex*: The governor wasted his political capital on an unpopular issue.
*Ex*: She's been accused of trying to make capital out of the tragedy. [= of trying to use the tragedy to her advantage; of trying to benefit from the tragedy]

Answer: Yes.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 單單「活著的資本」, 是什麼意思？
> (1) 生活的資產本錢 (assets, 如 知識是活著的資本)
> (2) 生存的資格或根本條件 (prerequisites, 如 自尊是活著的資本)
> (3) 維生的憑藉 (means, 如 身體是活著的資本)
> (4) 如有適當語境, 或許可以活用, 譬如模仿「活錢」(cf. 死錢)來指「當前尚可動用的資金」(disposable liquid capital).
> 
> Re: 詞義定位就行
> 原文「活著的資本」到底是什麼意思？「突兀」或「怪怪」的感覺, 恰恰反應詞義定位過程中的受挫不順。


将你的第一个解释套用至原句：
找到一个铁饭碗，你就有[生活的资产本钱]了。
这句话有中国人会听不懂吗？

如果依照你的方法质疑：难道没有知识的人，比如原始人、动物，就活不下去？没有自尊的人，比如乞丐、骗子、汉奸，就活不下去？


Skatinginbc said:


> Re: 論壇
> 我的立場：我以為本論壇的宗旨是要編寫字典, 我們討論的句子有可能會被採納為例句。一個句子在自然對話中或有上下文的情況下,  或許很順, 但若作為一個孤立的句子會讓人感到突兀, 模稜兩可, 或莫名奇妙的話, 那麼我們必須指出來, 因為它不適合當例句。字典的例句最好是麻雀雖小, 五臟俱全, 既使孤立還有完整的概念。或許我的「字典」立場有誤, 應該用Dear Abby 的 advice column 之立場來看待這個論壇。


这个立场我接受。但发问者往往本身就不确定词义或句义才发问的，他们自己无法判断用词或句子是否合适，所以不可能要求发问者的句子具有典型性并直接能当字典例句。
如果一句话语义有点怪，我倾向于认为是自己不知道更多的语境，而非质疑句子甚至作者的水平。


----------



## SuperXW

Shimmer Dancer said:


> 如果上面那个句子不好懂的话，这个句子呢：在世上有权有势，人这一辈子才有活着的资本。
> 我感觉这个句子比较适合*(2) 生存的資格或根本條件 (prerequisites, 如 自尊是活著的資本)，*不知道是不是这样呢？还请大家分享下看法。


这次你举的“资本”比“铁饭碗”更甚……没权没势就不能活一辈子了吗？？价值观的问题更明显了好吧？？
我虽坚持将词义语法和观点态度分开谈，但至少，我感觉你对“资本”一词的理解和很多人明显不同。

具体来说：
现代多数人认为“健康”“年轻”等等都是“资本”，即使现在身无分文，也完全可以谋生、挣钱。这样定义的话，显然不是“有权有势”才算有“活着的资本”。"有权有势"更不能成为“生存的资格或根本条件”（prerequisite）。
而在*狭义的概念*中，拥有*基本保障以外的资源*，能以其做生意或投资或参与竞争，才能称为“资本”。根据这个概念，我们会说谁谁是“资本家”或“资产阶级”，那是说他有剩余资产且不用出卖自身劳动力。而穷人被称为“无产阶级”，多少有点“没资本”的意味。我感觉这比较靠近你句中的“资本”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 找到一个铁饭碗，你就有[生活的资产本钱]了。
> 这句话有中国人会听不懂吗？


還是怪怪的。
找到一個鐵(secured)飯碗(job), 你就有穩定(stable)的收入了 (或 你生活就有保障了, 或 Bro's 你就有過上好日子的資本了). 
"穩" (或"保障"或"好日子"), 是要和"鐵"(secured) 呼應。沒了這個呼應, "鐵"就來得莫明其妙。

Re: 質疑方法 (沒有知識的人就活不下去？)
我明明將其列為定義1(資產本錢)的例句, 幹嘛扯到原始人或動物活不下去(定義2,3)？ 知識不是生存的資格, 而是生活的資產本錢. 投資於知識有淺在的精神或物質報酬。知識是一種資產(asset).

Re: 質疑方法 (沒自尊的人就活不下去？)
沒自尊的人還真的會想自殺, 活不下去。人的活法和植物的活法不同。植物人之所以還有生命跡象, 是靠人工不自然的扶持。倘若一個植物人被救「活」(恢復自主意識)了而沒有半點自尊的話, 搞不好他想做的第一件事是自殺。所以, 「自尊是活下去的先決條件」是說得通的。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 還是怪怪的。
> 找到一個鐵(secured)飯碗(job), 你就有穩定(stable)的收入了 (或 你生活就有保障了, 或 Bro's 你就有過上好日子的資本了).
> "穩" (或"保障"或"好日子"), 是要和"鐵"(secured) 呼應。沒了這個呼應, "鐵"就來得莫明其妙。


我不觉得“有生活的资产本钱”和“生活有保障”有什么大的区别。


Skatinginbc said:


> Re: 質疑方法 (沒有知識的人就活不下去？)
> 我明明將其列為定義1(資產本錢)的例句, 幹嘛扯到原始人或動物活不下去(定義2,3)？ 知識不是生存的資格, 而是生活的資產本錢. 投資於知識有淺在的精神或物質報酬。知識是一種資產(asset).
> 
> Re: 質疑方法 (沒自尊的人就活不下去？)
> 沒自尊的人還真的會想自殺, 活不下去。人的活法和植物的活法不同。植物人之所以還有生命跡象, 是靠人工不自然的扶持。倘若一個植物人被救「活」(恢復自主意識)了而沒有半點自尊的話, 搞不好他想做的第一件事是自殺。所以, 「自尊是活下去的先決條件」是說得通的。


我们肯定是先看句子，再想这个词是不是能符合哪个定义，有一个能符合的，句子就通顺。楼主写例句时，可没规定是定义1/2/3啊！我自然而然地就理解它可以套用定义1，有更多语境的话，234也未尝不可。
关于自尊的问题，又涉及到对“自尊”的定义和所讲的程度了。我已举了三类常常被认为“不自爱”“不要脸”“没尊严”的人，未必活不下去。
无论活不活得下去，我认为句子想表达的意思都是明确的，语法没问题，剩下的主要是观点问题。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我认为句子想表达的意思都是明确的


原文一點都不明確：我直覺理解為「過活的憑藉」(#5), 你自然套用 「生活的資產本錢」(#14), Bro 猜是生存的 means (憑藉) 或 prerequisites (先決條件)(#2), 然而, 樓主真正想問的似乎是生存的先決條件 (#8)。

從「編字典」的立場來看, 我雙手贊同 Bro 對原句質疑, 指出「怪怪的」。你說它不怪, 給了解釋 (#3), 我說它突兀, 也給了解釋 (#4).  怎麼你解釋就可以 (#12), 我解釋就讓人「不爽」了呢 (#5)？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 原文一點都不明確：我直覺理解為「過活的憑藉」(#5), 你自然套用 「生活的資產本錢」(#14), Bro 猜是生存的 means (憑藉) 或 prerequisites (先決條件)(#2), 然而, 樓主真正想問的似乎是生存的先決條件 (#8)。
> 
> 從「編字典」的立場來看, 我雙手贊同 Bro 對原句質疑, 指出「怪怪的」。你說它不怪, 給了解釋 (#3), 我說它突兀, 也給了解釋 (#4).  怎麼你解釋就可以 (#12), 我解釋就讓人「不爽」了呢 (#5)？


我一直觉得最没有问题的解释就是你的定义1，这个解释我从任何角度都看不出问题来。只要有一个定义适用，我觉得就可以锁定这个意思了。
如果大多数人都觉得不明确，各有解读，那就是不明确吧。


----------



## Lamb67

Once you land an iron- rice-bowl, you will have the capital to live.


----------



## Wax gourd

字面意思：  When you have a lifetime employment job, you gain the resources that you rely on to make a living


----------



## MintSoda

我认为这还取决于译文的**载体**。如果是文学媒体，那么可以按照字面翻译，最大限度保留原文的文学性；同时加入*注释*，脚注或inline都行，解释英文读者无法理解的概念，譬如“活着的资本”。

如果载体是文学媒体，那么我支持@*Lamb67和@coolfool*。


Lamb67 said:


> Once you land an iron- rice-bowl, you will have the capital to live.





coolfool said:


> Answer: Yes.


关于铁饭碗的词条，可以点击参考维基百科*。*我是推崇 Iron rice bowl 的，原因也在下文。

我的具体理由如下：（我不可避免要提到政治概念，但我下文绝对无政治倾向。）


Skatinginbc said:


> SuperXW 彷彿說「活著的資本」指的是「活著的資格」.  找到鐵飯碗才有活的資格, 沒找到就該死。我的媽!  多少人該死？ 好個突兀的概念。



*1. 首先，我认为这句话关系到了题主的“自我”。*

这句话或许就代表“没找到就该死”，这完全是有可能的，但仅仅是可能。或许他抒发了身为低收入者的不如意；或者他已经进入了体制，如此教育一个在街边偶遇闲聊的初中生，想要帮他一把，于是将自己的职业理解娓娓道来；又或许这句话是个彻底的讽刺，在讽刺当前社会自由经济下的贫富差距；又或者是在讽刺拿着铁饭碗的官僚主义蛀虫们。一切皆有可能。即便是作者自己，若是思维比较跳脱，也可能说出不符合自己原意的句子。人不是博学多闻，绝对理性的，词不达意是常事。若是谁词不达意，那就让他词不达意。因为，如果你“帮助他表达他的意思”，可能造成更严重的词不达意，并且很大程度会改变一个人的文风。

文学的现实存在就是这样，一切皆有可能。语法通顺或是错漏百出，传统文学或是实验文学，左翼文学或是右翼文学，乡土文学或是精英文学，这都是存在的。一个人可以有各种各样的意识形态、哲学观念，甚至一个自相矛盾的，纠结的自我。我们可以说他怪怪的，甚至，若是题主发表了极端反人类言论，我们也应该指责他。*我们唯独没必要让他改母语原句，因为这就是他的自我*，不是“我们以为的他的自我”。

大家没有必要用自己的观念去对别人的文字做出指导。（我不是“反对指导”，当然，“看上去怪怪的”并不是多大的苛责，我只是对这种争论有所看法。）

*2. 另外，这句话关系到了国家、民族，或者政权的特有文化。

《国富论》、《资本论》，以及“资本”这个概念蕴含的一切，是深深植根于中文文学（或者说中国内地/大陆文学）的意识形态中的。*（我不是暗示中文文学只有一种意识形态。）题主说出这句话的时候，想不到“凭借”，想不到“你就能过上好日子了”，想到的最好选择就是资本。这个词跟“本钱”一样，极具文化特色。若是替换成其他近似，不仅仅失去了题主的自我，更是失去来自于历史文化的文学风味。这更是得不偿失。

铁饭碗同理。

*3. 最后，“资本”在日常用语中绝不是良好定义的词语，这种模糊概念更决定了，它只能被字面直译。*

题主所说的“资本”和《资本论》所说的生产力资本已经相去甚远，就连题主自己也搞不明白。我们更不可能不以论文的形式讲清楚。即便我们能在WR论坛写论文，那也只是一家之言。这就好像没人说得清“阶级”是什么。

___________________________________________________________

我前面说了可以用注释的方法，但信息时代，更是可以用直截了当的“讨论”。如果资本这个词太模糊，需要讨论中国的历史和国情才能让英语读者理解，那么就去讨论罢。

*当然，如果只是发个推特想让英语读者看懂，的确没必要用“资本”。要在推特这种位置解释中文语境的“资本”指什么，相当于要求英文读者直接*变成*大陆/内地人。*

如果从这个角度，我是支持 @*Skatinginbc和@Wax gourd *的。livelihood, assets, prerequisites, means, disposable liquid capital, resources that you rely on to make a living. 怎样都比 capital 好，这种说法实在太具有风味，且太模糊，并不适合英文社交网站。


----------

